# Hogs on Dawson Forest?



## JHannah92 (Dec 24, 2008)

Are there hogs on Dawson Forest WMA? I plan to turkey hunt it some this spring, and a hog hunt would be a great way to learn a little about the land.  Any info?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2008)

Your gonna come all the way up here from columbus Has been 1 hog killed on the forest in about 5 years and that was this year..It holds a few but they are thin and in some wild places..I would not come to hog hunt it.As far as turkeys go..You better hope you can hunt during the week..Its a crowded place!!!


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks.  My aunt lives a few minutes from the WMA so I figured I'd stay with her a few weekends.  But I guess hogs are kinda out of the question.


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 24, 2008)

GADAWG's right,not to many on the forest to chase


----------



## blackbear (Dec 24, 2008)

The etowah river down on the south end pass the south gate go to the road on the left before you get to the river,go down that road to the end you will see a road to the right,go down it all the way to the etowah river,you will be way back in there and see tons of land,Hogs always in there,also go to wildcatcat creek tract and go to steve tate road north until you cross wildcat creek bridge,there will be a church on your left...right pass the church will be a road that takes you all the way to wildcat creek campground.Cross the bridge at the upper deadend of that road and walk to the upper end of the creek and if you look at the map of dawson forest you will see where it meets the old road bed back in there,there are hogs in there as well,they will travel the creeks from blue ridge wma and wander the mountains anywhere they want to go,they are in tough places and if you get one it will not be anywhere close to your truck so be prepared to pack it out in several trips with a back pack.....No one hunts these places very deep in the woods,but if you like to hike,,,look at that road bed on the map.it goes for about 5 miles back towards the south to big canoe property,no one ever walks that far back in so there are still hogs to be found in the mountain laural thickets around the creeks....I know what that whole area looks like because in the early 1980s hunters were allowed to drive back in there,but DNR closed and gated the roads up and its been hike in ever since....You just have to really work to find them and be lucky...I have found plenty rooting signs and heard them grunting & squeeling but never did see anything except tracks.....that was at the wildcat area...North end.You can walk the old road bed and go way back in there and not get lost because the old road bed will bring you right back out....Good luck & hope this helps...also there is a whole new area north of there called the Burnt mountain tract?Thats not  had much hunting pressure on it in years...its super steep..But slap full of big gobblers on the ridge tops..Very pretty views up high as well..it is awsome mountian views up there!


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks folks


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2008)

Only a crazy person would kill a hog on wildcat where blackbear is talking about I shot a deer kinda sorda up that way..Took almost 4 hrs to get him out!


----------

